# London Grammar



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Just got into this band, the vocals are so haunting really love it. 
Gonz.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Just got into this band, the vocals are so haunting really love it.
> Gonz.


wasting my younger years/Darling are you gonna leave me :thumb::thumb::thumb: Both just hits the mark 
Daz


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great, had the album on my USB in the car for a year or so now.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

agreed what a voice first time i heard them was on the live lounge what a talent


----------

